# Creating a link, can someone please help?



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Can someone please tell me how I go about creating a link to another website/page without having to copy and paste the whole page address from the address bar on the browser. (I hope that makes sense!!!  )

I'm afraid it's going to have to be an 'idiot proof' guide, as I'm not the most computer literate person in the world.

Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Do you mean like THIS?

If so then simply put in

[ url=<insert the url>]Link text goes here[ /url]

without the space of course. :wink:

p.s. If when you click reply you hover the mouse over the URL button then it shows you the formats. [/url]


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Scotty, thanks for the reply. That's exactly what I mean.

I have seen you use it in your posts quite a lot and was going to post 'like Scotty's posts' in my original post. 

Please pardon my ignorance, will this work on anything else other than this Forum? I have just tried it with my Yahoo Mail and it didn't work??

"p.s. If when you click reply you hover the mouse over the URL button then it shows you the formats. [/url]" I don't quite understand what you mean here, can you please explain? (I wasn't kidding when I said I wasn't very good with computers!!!)

Thanks


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I hope this doesn't patronise as I'll try and explain as simply as possible.

If you click on the 'reply' button (as you had to do to both your reply to me then you'll get a blank text input box in which you type your reply. Above this are various 'buttons' that all you to put stuff in Bold, italics, underline, quote, etc.

If you move the mouse cursor over one of these it brings up some text just above the text input box that displays the text that use can use.

These codes can be used on many forums but I don't believe they work outside that.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Thanks very much for your help Scotty!!! 

I've sussed it now, and have posted somthing in the Jokes section :lol: 

Regards


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

All you need now is a lesson in web based e-mail and session security ;-)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

As Clived is subtly pointing out your forum skills are fine (now :wink: ) but the site you're linking to needs a user name and password before anyone can see it! :roll:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> As Clived is subtly pointing out your forum skills are fine (now :wink: ) but the site you're linking to needs a user name and password before anyone can see it! :roll:


Hmmm!!!! That's weird, it worked fine for me?? :?

Of course, I wouldn't have posted the link if had known a username/password was required to view it.  (I have just deleted the post to save an further embarrassment.  )

Well, at least I've learned how to post links. 

Regards


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Was the site somewhere where YOU have a username and password, stored as a cookie on your machine?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

clived, you have PM.


----------

